# Bunny Shed & Aviary well under way - pics of progress!



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

We have been working so hard that I wanted to share some photographs of our progress. Bear in mind that Buddy came to us fairly out of the blue in June this year. At the time, we knocked up his current run & hutch combo as quickly as possible to give him space while we figured out how to provide bigger, better, permanent living accommodation.

This area of our garden was awaiting landscaping, so it's been a lot of work sorting out the ground as it resembled a building site back in June! We were planning a nice lawn at one point...don't you just love how animals always take over?!

*1. Getting ready to put the shed in place:*









*2. Bunny shed in place (with thanks to various male family members!):*









*3. Inside the shed *
We're just moving Buddy into one half for now...the plan is to bunny-proof the other half for a friend to move into in the near future, then once bonded they can share the lot!. A permanent, aviary style run will be accessible through a catflap/tunnel. So far, there's galvanised mesh under the entire floor board, and behind the insulating panels to stop anything getting out or in!










*4. Finally - the panels for the aviary-style run!* 
This bit is still under construction. It'll be roofed, tall enough to walk into, and a size of almost 9ft X 6ft. Ironically, I'm aware that this still isn't loads larger than recommended minimum ideal run size. However, it's a big as we can make it in the space we've got and, once it's in place, we also plan to add tunnels to other grassed parts of the garden (runaround-style!) to add variation and more space to explore.










Lastly....my furry friends were checking each other out while I was taking these photographs. Buddy LOVES seeing Ozzy and always bounds over to say 'hello'. Ozzy has got used to the new addition...but is still quite jealous!










Hope you enjoyed the photo show! We've taken loads of advice and planned carefully so I'm sure we've thought of everything. Comments welcomed - but I'm still learning, so be kind!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, looking good, I though hubby built a lovely big run for Samson, but now I have shed envy


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh yes, shed envy here too! It is looking BRILLIANT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

This looks great!!! Bunny heaven! 

One thing I was wondering though is how thick the wire is on the run? rabbits can snip through chicken wire (as can foxes)


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> This looks great!!! Bunny heaven!
> 
> One thing I was wondering though is how thick the wire is on the run? rabbits can snip through chicken wire (as can foxes)


Just seen you've doubled up the wire on the current run so it looks like you know this already- ignore me! lol!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

AmyCruick said:


> Just seen you've doubled up the wire on the current run so it looks like you know this already- ignore me! lol!


Well spotted - this was part of our learning curve! We started using chicken wire on Buddy's current run, until I posted pics for advice on this forum and found out it wasn't at all fit for purpose (it seems quite obvious now!). So rather than start again, we doubled upon the mesh and secured galvanised mesh to the interior of the run.

At least we've been able to learn from our mistakes and put that into practise with the current run we're building!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks great 
Well done you!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hel_79 said:


> Well spotted - this was part of our learning curve! We started using chicken wire on Buddy's current run, until I posted pics for advice on this forum and found out it wasn't at all fit for purpose (it seems quite obvious now!). So rather than start again, we doubled upon the mesh and secured galvanised mesh to the interior of the run.
> 
> At least we've been able to learn from our mistakes and put that into practise with the current run we're building!


Ah that's great, I learnt that they could snip through it when I saw one of my buns skipping across the garden one day! We managed to catch her though and then my dad fitted thicker wire, if one of our dogs had been out though it could have been a different story!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you any further along with the building? It'll be great once it's complete ^.^


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rini said:


> Are you any further along with the building? It'll be great once it's complete ^.^


Aw, thanks, I'm really excited about it! The shed's completed and we're currently working on the aviary panels - we have a couple left to finish fixing mesh to then we have to buy the material for the roof. I'm hoping we can get a load done this weekend (we both work f/t so it's been a lot to fit in. I can often work from home but I'm still busy then obviously, and am no use without my husband's DIY skills anyway!).

The difficulty will be when we come to errect the aviary next to the shed, as that's where Buddy's current hutch and run set-up is. I don't want to move it until we're ready to put the aviary panels in place, secure them and finish within a day! While we are doing this, Buddy'll have to move into the shed or go in a secure run on the lawn . I know he won't like being moved from the security of his current 'home' at all, but hopefully he will appreciate his new living space once all the fuss is over!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hel_79 said:


> Aw, thanks, I'm really excited about it! The shed's completed and we're currently working on the aviary panels - we have a couple left to finish fixing mesh to then we have to buy the material for the roof. I'm hoping we can get a load done this weekend (we both work f/t so it's been a lot to fit in. I can often work from home but I'm still busy then obviously, and am no use without my husband's DIY skills anyway!).
> 
> The difficulty will be when we come to errect the aviary next to the shed, as that's where Buddy's current hutch and run set-up is. I don't want to move it until we're ready to put the aviary panels in place, secure them and finish within a day! While we are doing this, Buddy'll have to move into the shed or go in a secure run on the lawn . I know he won't like being moved from the security of his current 'home' at all, but hopefully he will appreciate his new living space once all the fuss is over!


Lol He'll just have to deal with it XD he doesn't know it's all for his benefit! XD He will absolutely love it! ^.^ Good luck, I hope you get it all done!


----------



## Tzu (Sep 17, 2011)

Hel ur buns new home looks great! :thumbup: ... Looks like u have a std orange Rex there .. looks identical to my one


----------

